# H-Steuerung oder dezentrale SPS'en



## Kieler (20 Juni 2017)

Wie soll ich es erklären?
Seit über 20 Jahren arbeite ich im Bereich Automatisierung. Wasserwerke, Schleusen, .... . Als ich anfing kam gerade der Wechsel von einer zentralen SPS zu mehr dezentraler Intelligenz. Die Steuerungen wurden günstiger und man konnte die Aufgaben aufteilen. Der Ausfall einer Steuerung führte auch nicht mehr zum Totalausfall. 

In unserem Job wird ja viel modernisiert. Jetzt hatte ich schon zweimal die Anforderung, eine bestehende Anlage von bis 8 SPS'en durch eine Siemens H-Steuerung zu ersetzen. Alle vorherigen Steuerungen werden jetzt Magazine an der H-Steuerung. Was haltet ihr davon? Wird die Verfügbarkeit der Anlage erhöht oder verschlechtert?


----------



## blackpeat (20 Juni 2017)

Was meinst du mit Magazine der H-Steuerung?

Die H Steuerung von Siemens ist sehr stabil hab bis jetzt noch nie von einem Ausfall gehört da gibt es eher ein Problem mit der Sensorik. Die sollte zumindest Redundant an die SPS angebunden sein


----------



## Kieler (20 Juni 2017)

Magazine = Baugruppenträger = EA-Insel

Auch meine alten Steuerungen liefen bisher sehr stabil.  Das Problem mit der H-Steuerung sehe ich eher in der Vernetzung. Wenn der redundante Ring ausfällt, dann gibt es auch keine lokale Steuerung mehr. Oder bin ich im alten Denken verfangen.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

Kieler schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es erklären?
> Seit über 20 Jahren arbeite ich im Bereich Automatisierung. Wasserwerke, Schleusen, .... . Als ich anfing kam gerade der Wechsel von einer zentralen SPS zu mehr dezentraler Intelligenz. Die Steuerungen wurden günstiger und man konnte die Aufgaben aufteilen. Der Ausfall einer Steuerung führte auch nicht mehr zum Totalausfall.
> 
> In unserem Job wird ja viel modernisiert. Jetzt hatte ich schon zweimal die Anforderung, eine bestehende Anlage von bis 8 SPS'en durch eine Siemens H-Steuerung zu ersetzen. Alle vorherigen Steuerungen werden jetzt Magazine an der H-Steuerung. Was haltet ihr davon? Wird die Verfügbarkeit der Anlage erhöht oder verschlechtert?



Jo, das ganze läuft immer wie so ne Sinuskurve...

- Zentrale Steuerung ist Super
- nach ein paar Jahren: dezentrale Steuerung hat aber die und die Vorteile, also nehmen wir jetzt das
- nach ein paar Jahren: zentrale Steuerung hat aber die und die Vorteile, also nehmen wir ab jetzt das
- nach ein paar Jahren: dezentrale Steuerung hat aber die und die Vorteile, also nehmen wir jetzt das
- ....

es wir halt immer nur nach den Vorteilen eines "neuen" Konzeptes gegenüber dem alten geschaut, selten werden Vor-/Nachteile objektiv abgewogen. Man will ja immer mal wieder was "neues" verkaufen.

Gruß.


----------



## Kieler (20 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, das ganze läuft immer wie so ne Sinuskurve...
> 
> es wir halt immer nur nach den Vorteilen eines "neuen" Konzeptes gegenüber dem alten geschaut, selten werden Vor-/Nachteile objektiv abgewogen. Man will ja immer mal wieder was "neues" verkaufen.
> 
> Gruß.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich kann auch die Vorteile einer zentralen Steuerung erkennen. Aber wenn ich versuche die Vorteile eines dezentralen Aufbaus zu erläutern, wird mir gar nicht mehr zugehört. Es wird mit so einer Ignoranz an das scheinbar moderne Konzept geglaubt. Das macht mich einfach sprachlos.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

Kieler schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? Wird die Verfügbarkeit der Anlage erhöht oder verschlechtert?



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
- erstmal kommt's drauf an, ob die Teilanlagen überhaupt einzeln sinnvoll funktionieren können. Wenn die voneinander abhängen machts auch keinen Sinn, separate CPUs einzubauen.
- die IMs haben ja auch ne Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, also so gesehen ist ne 400H-Zentralsteuerung ein zusätzliches Teil, also sinkt die Verfügbarkeit etwas.
- die 400H bietet aber dafür Vorteile bei Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb, im Gegensatz zur 300er. 
- Für dezentrale Steuerungen spräche aber auch wieder, dass die Software weniger komplex ist und u.U. auch mal mehrere Leute gleichzeitig an den einzelnen Teilanlagen arbeiten könnten... (was dann aber u.U. dazu führt, dass der Programmierstil der einzelnen Teilanlagen verschieden sein kann, was wieder schlecht für Wartung und Instandhaltung wäre...)

also grundsätzlich würd ich dazu tendieren, dass bei ordentlich gebauten Anlagen sich die Verfügbarkeit bei dem Konzept mit dezentralen 300er zum Konzept mit zentraler 400H nicht wesentlich unterscheidet...

gruß.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

Kieler schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der H-Steuerung sehe ich eher in der Vernetzung. Wenn der redundante Ring ausfällt, dann gibt es auch keine lokale Steuerung mehr. Oder bin ich im alten Denken verfangen.



Naja, das mit der Vernetzung kommt drauf an, wie "wichtig" die bei den 300ern ist. Wenn die dezentralen Steuerungen auf Datenaustausch angewiesen sind, bzw. die Anbindung an die Leitwarte zwingend notwendig ist, dann läuft auch bei dezentralen 300ern ohne Netzwerk nichts mehr (und das ist heutzutage häufig so)

gruß.


----------



## Kieler (20 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Vernetzung kommt drauf an, wie "wichtig" die bei den 300ern ist. Wenn die dezentralen Steuerungen auf Datenaustausch angewiesen sind, bzw. die Anbindung an die Leitwarte zwingend notwendig ist, dann läuft auch bei dezentralen 300ern ohne Netzwerk nichts mehr (und das ist heutzutage häufig so)
> 
> gruß.



Ich habe schon diverse Anlagen, wo es Sinn macht, dass die lokale Steuerung auch ohne Netzwerk und PLS weiter arbeitet. Gerade bei Pumpwerken mit selbständigen Zulauf ist es schon gut wenn die Steuerung auch ohne äußeren Zugriff noch weiter läuft.

Ansonsten sehe ich es eigentlich wie du. Es hängt stark vom Prozess ab. Hier liegt das eigentlich Kriterium für die Auswahl.


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2017)

Kieler schrieb:


> PLS



reden wir von PCS7? das funktioniert natürlich eh nur mit S7-400...

Ansonsten zur Vernetzung gibts natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit nen wirklich redundanten Anlagenbus aufzubauen, also 2 Ringe, und die IMs in den Anlagen jeweils auch noch redundant auszuführen...

Dann hat man sicherlich schon ne hohe Verfügbarkeit. Aber kostet auch entsprechend.

Gruß.

Gruß.


----------



## Kieler (21 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> reden wir von PCS7? das funktioniert natürlich eh nur mit S7-400...
> 
> Ansonsten zur Vernetzung gibts natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit nen wirklich redundanten Anlagenbus aufzubauen, also 2 Ringe, und die IMs in den Anlagen jeweils auch noch redundant auszuführen...
> 
> ...



Nein, auf meinen Anlagen ist meistens ein redundantes iFIX oder redundantes WinCC im Einsatz. Klar mit PCS7 erreicht man bei richtiger Auslegung noch einmal ein anders Level.


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
> - die IMs haben ja auch ne Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, also so gesehen ist ne 400H-Zentralsteuerung ein zusätzliches Teil, also sinkt die Verfügbarkeit etwas.


Die IMs die nicht ausfallen dürfen könnte man ja ebenfalls Redundant ausführen. Schränkt einen dann halt in den Signalen ein (Analog IN z.b. nur 0-10V)



> - Für dezentrale Steuerungen spräche aber auch wieder, dass die Software weniger komplex ist und u.U. auch mal mehrere Leute gleichzeitig an den einzelnen Teilanlagen arbeiten könnten... (was dann aber u.U. dazu führt, dass der Programmierstil der einzelnen Teilanlagen verschieden sein kann, was wieder schlecht für Wartung und Instandhaltung wäre...)



Das sehe ich nun wieder ganz anders. Wenn man z.B. 20 Dezentrale CPUs hat die eigentlich dasselbe machen und man muss einen Baustein etwas anpassen, dann muss man den in JEDE CPU laden, konsistenzprüfung machen, laden etc.
Man muss über jede CPU den Softwarestand im Auge halten etc. 
In der 400H mag das Programm dann grösser sein, aber man hat dann wenigstens alles in einer CPU und im Blick. Konsistenzprüfung über alles. Muss sich nicht um n haufen Kommunikation zu Dezentralen CPUs kümmern etc.

In einer 400H können ja auch mehrere Leute gleichzeitig programmieren, nur ein und denselben Baustein darf halt nur einer offen haben.
Dazu ist zu sagen, die 400H zentral unterzubringen ist ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss. Denn die Chance dass der Schaltschrank abfackelt ist vermutlich grösser als dass die CPU die Grätsche macht. Darum bietet sich an die zwei Teile der H CPU in verschiedene Schränke zu schrauben und die Schränke auch örtlich zu trennen.

Wenn man ne hoch verfügbare Anlage haben wollte. Bin ich bisher mit der H ausrüstung sehr gut gefahren.  Ausfälle der IMs waren bisher selten und sind wirklich sehr schnell behoben (keine aktualdaten sichern, keine Speicherkarten umstecken nur neue IM rein und läuft).

mfG René


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn man ne hoch verfügbare Anlage haben wollte. Bin ich bisher mit der H ausrüstung sehr gut gefahren.  Ausfälle der IMs waren bisher selten und sind wirklich sehr schnell behoben (keine aktualdaten sichern, keine Speicherkarten umstecken nur neue IM rein und läuft).


Jo, wenn man bei den H-Steuerungen weiss was man tut, laufen die eigentlich immer... Selbst HW-Konfig-Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb sind möglich. Aber da ist auch viel spezielles Wissen nötig, der Wald und Wiesen Programmierer der alle 10 Jahre mal ne 400H zu Gesicht bekommt, wird vermutlich früher oder später die komplette H-Steuerung auch mal in Stop setzen...
Was ist mir da schon untergekommen:
- RAM-Karte zu klein
- Netzwerkprobleme beim Zuschalten der 2. CPU
- Inkompatibilitäten (HW, FW) bei Nachrüstung/Austausch von neuen CPs
- Hochrüstung der PCS7-Version
- Probleme bei Tausch einer CPU
- ...

also ganz ohne STOP gehts dann auch nicht immer, aber liegt auch daran, das ich bzw. der Konzeptplaner auch nicht immer alles weiss, wie mans richtig macht 

Bei größeren Änderungen an ner 400H würde ich trotzdem immer sicherheitshalber nen Anlagenstillstand beantragen 

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> - Inkompatibilitäten (HW, FW) bei Nachrüstung/Austausch von neuen CPs



Bei PN CPUs geht das Umrüsten der Firmware wenigstens übers Netzwerk. Bei den älteren brauchte man ja immer noch ein PG um Speicherkarten zu schreiben (und ne riesige Flash-Speicherkarte)



> also ganz ohne STOP gehts dann auch nicht immer, aber liegt auch daran, das ich bzw. der Konzeptplaner auch nicht immer alles weiss, wie mans richtig macht
> 
> Bei größeren Änderungen an ner 400H würde ich trotzdem immer sicherheitshalber nen Anlagenstillstand beantragen



Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass darin auch n normaler S7 Kern drin schlummert. Die geht also bei änderungen oder Programmierfehler genauso gerne in Stop wie eine 300er auch.

Vor einem Jahrzehnt bei meiner ersten CPU hat Siemens noch gesagt man könne die CPU in Testmodus bringen, dann das geänderte Programm nur in einem Kopf laden. Ausprobieren und dann stossfrei aufs neue Programm umschalten wenn man die CPUS wieder zusammenschaltet. 

Hab ich selbst mit einem Siemensianer vor Ort nie hinbekommen ohne das diverse Remotes abgehängt haben oder die CPU auch mal komplett in Christbaummode gegangen ist.
Es ist also auch nicht so ganz einfach bei Siemens kompetente Leute für die H Systeme zu finden. Die beste Hilfe habe ich auch hierzu immer aus diesem Forum gezogen.

mfG René


----------



## Kieler (22 Juni 2017)

Allen vielen Dank, die bisher auf meine Frage geantwortet haben. Manchmal benötigt man etwas Input um, auf langen Autofahrten, die Projekte neu durchdenken zu können.


----------



## norustnotrust (29 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> [...]
> - die IMs haben ja auch ne Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, also so gesehen ist ne 400H-Zentralsteuerung ein zusätzliches Teil, also sinkt die Verfügbarkeit etwas.
> [...]



Das ist imho so nicht richtig
- Das Bussystem muss nicht über Y-Link aufgebaut werden sondern kann auch mit 2 IMs pro ET gemacht werden. Dabei steigt zwar trotzdem die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit eines Bauteils (1x 1% /Jahr ist weniger als 2x1%/Jahr), die Verfügbarkeit des Gesamtsystems steigt aber wenn der defekte Bauteil innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit erkannt und getauscht wird (z.B. Tausch innerhalb eines Tages heißt dann 2x(1%/365) ist weniger als 1x1%)
- Bei Verwendung eines Y-Links ist zu betrachten wie die Ausfallwahscheinlichkeites des Links bzw. einer IM im Vergleich zur CPU ist. Also wenn die CPU eine 10Mal höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit als eine IM und der Y Link hat dann macht das natürlich trotzdem Sinn. Wenn alle Teile die gleiche Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit haben wäre das natürlich Unsinn.

Außerdem muss man bei der Verfügbarkeitsbetrachtung anschauen ob ein Ausfall einer (nicht redundanten) CPU gleich schnell zu beheben ist wie der Ausfall einer IM usw...

EDT: Die Rechnungen sind etwas vereinfacht. Habe auf die schnelle nicht die Formel im Kopf wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit des gleichzeitigen Ausfalls innerhalb von 24h zu rechnen ist, denn müsste natürlich kleiner sein als 2x(1/365)


----------



## ducati (4 Juli 2017)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Das ist imho so nicht richtig
> - Das Bussystem muss nicht über Y-Link aufgebaut werden sondern kann auch mit 2 IMs pro ET gemacht werden. Dabei steigt zwar trotzdem die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit eines Bauteils (1x 1% /Jahr ist weniger als 2x1%/Jahr), die Verfügbarkeit des Gesamtsystems steigt aber wenn der defekte Bauteil innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit erkannt und getauscht wird (z.B. Tausch innerhalb eines Tages heißt dann 2x(1%/365) ist weniger als 1x1%)
> - Bei Verwendung eines Y-Links ist zu betrachten wie die Ausfallwahscheinlichkeites des Links bzw. einer IM im Vergleich zur CPU ist. Also wenn die CPU eine 10Mal höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit als eine IM und der Y Link hat dann macht das natürlich trotzdem Sinn. Wenn alle Teile die gleiche Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit haben wäre das natürlich Unsinn.
> 
> ...



Ja OK sicherlich, ich hab den TE aber so verstanden, dass der Feldbus mit Profinet IO ausgeführt wird ("redundanter Ring"). Da gabs ja diese Möglichkeit mit ET200M so nicht. Neu ist die Geschichte mit ET200SP HA, aber die hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen...

gruß.


----------



## Kieler (4 Juli 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich wissen, wie andere so etwas angehen. Ich habe eine Anlage mit 10 SPSen. In meinem Fall meistens AEG. Die funktionieren zwar noch wunderbar, entwickeln sich trotzdem zu einem Problem. Sie müssen also weg. Meine Lösung ist, wir bauen an deren Stelle einfach 10 neue Steuerungen. Meistens S7-1500. Immer öfter kommt aber die Diskussion, warum wir nicht eine zentrale H-Steuerung nehmen. Irgendwo in dieser Diskussion kam auch schon mal das richtige Argument. Können die dezentralen Einheiten noch sinnvolle Aufgaben ohne die Zentrale erledigen, dann machen dezentrale Steuerungen Sinn. Ansonsten vielleicht eine H-Steuerung. Vielleicht habe ich zu viele Jahrzehnte dezentral projektiert und kann nun nicht aus meiner Haut.


----------



## ducati (4 Juli 2017)

Kieler schrieb:


> Meistens S7-1500. Immer öfter kommt aber die Diskussion, warum wir nicht eine zentrale H-Steuerung nehmen.


Naja, da wäre für mich klar die Entscheidung für die 400H, da ich diese im Gegensatz zur 1500 nicht mit TIA projektieren muss 

Gruß.


----------



## Kieler (4 Juli 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, da wäre für mich klar die Entscheidung für die 400H, da ich diese im Gegensatz zur 1500 nicht mit TIA projektieren muss
> 
> Gruß.



Ach ja, dass überzeugt mich auf der Stelle.


----------



## vollmi (4 Juli 2017)

Die Frage ist halt. Kann die Anlage noch sinnvoll arbeiten wenn eine dieser dezentralen CPUs ausfällt? Kann sie das bei Ausfall egal welcher CPU?

Was für Standzeiten sind zu verschmerzen (CPU austauschen ist wesentlich zeitaufwändiger als Remoteio Kopf austauschen)
eine H CPU sind hingegen vermutlich kostspieliger als 10 dezentrale CPUs.

mfG René


----------

